# Some photos in my Camera



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

Breakfast



Firewood Banksia







Corymbia  ficifolia - Red Flowering Gum


----------



## Jace (Nov 16, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat! Eclectic!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 16, 2021)

Jace said:


> Neat! Eclectic!


Thank you. I like to mix it up instead of all birds, Kangaroos, landscapes...


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice breakfast.


----------



## Jace (Nov 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Thank you. I like to mix it up instead of all birds, Kangaroos, landscapes...


Unique! Good clear... you're quite talented!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 17, 2021)

Jace said:


> Unique! Good clear... you're quite talented!


Thank you.
I will be upgrading my camera soon. So I can take really close up shots of really small things. Flowers, insect etc.
The camera I have will not take really close up shots. Always blurry.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Nice breakfast.


I love Belgian Waffles and have them when I go into the city. Probably more like brunch.
As I would not have eaten earlier


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing photos! I loved the rich colors of the plants, and the breakfast looked scrumptious! Have you ever thought of sharing your photos on Unspash.com? It's a place I get photos from if I need some. I've also contributed photos there from my travels, and have had over 100,000 views so far. I'm sure your photos will get a lot of play there. Just a thought!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 17, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Amazing photos! I loved the rich colors of the plants, and the breakfast looked scrumptious! Have you ever thought of sharing your photos on Unspash.com? It's a place I get photos from if I need some. I've also contributed photos there from my travels, and have had over 100,000 views so far. I'm sure your photos will get a lot of play there. Just a thought!


Thank you. Never heard of the site. Might have a look later.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice set of pix @Bretrick


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Nice set of pix @Bretrick


Thank You


----------

